# Need Pro advice



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Flinchumj1 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to joining this forum but have used it in the past for looking up excellent advice, but need personalized help. I bought my first bow last year, an old High Country I got off Craigslist. I updated this year with a new rest, sight and a new stabilizer. I start practicing and the upper limb starts cracking and coming apart!  So I started asking all my friends who have been hunting all their lives and keep getting mixed advice on a new bow. So my question is what would be the best new or used bow for me?
> I think my draw lenght is 30. I will be using it for deer hunting in a tree stand mostly. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


you can only choose yourself. I'm not a pro but they will tell you the same thing. Shoot everything you can in your draw length and budget and then decide on what feels the best. if it's going to be used in a tree stand than get something compact. A few brands I would recomend would be hoyt, bowtech, mathews, pse, martin or diamond. those are some pretty good bows and I would try all the bows out that you can. I can't tell you what you like. It's like a chevy, ford debate.


----------



## mloy2 (Aug 30, 2009)

this is my first post on this forum however i have used it before like you to look up advice i have been shooting a bow for a long time now but just bought a new bow and was faced with the same issue you are faced with it all started when the string on my bow snapped as i was shooting it with the price of a new string what they are and the possiblity of damaged limbs i decided it was time for a new bow the shop i went to was having an r-100 shot the day i decided to go and so there were many excelent shooters there to help me how ever the biggest help i got came from T-Bone from the bone collectors tv show he told me to pick some of the bows i liked that were in my price range and shoot them and pick the one that feels best 

i walked away with a new hoyt turbo hawk and love it


----------



## B!NGO (May 2, 2008)

No easy way around it. Research. its a big investment so i dont think you should take it lightly. Get the best bow you can afford. the accessories will come later.


----------



## Combat Triad (Sep 13, 2009)

It's a personal choice. A lot of bow hunters like Matthews, but I can't stand the grip on them. I bought a Bowtech 82nd Airborne and love it. But it's just like buying a car. Some people are die hard Chevy, Ford, Dodge, or import fans. It's all about how much money you want to spend and finding a bow that's comfortable to you in your price range. All modern bows are designed well. Some features are manufacturer specific, so if there is a feature you are looking for add that into the equation.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Go to a good Pro shop and get the correct measurements for your draw length. Shoot as many bows as you can at your draw length. The bow will pick you. When you shoot "the one" you will know it. Don't fall prey to the hype. You are the one that will be shooting this bow so it is you that must make the decision. Try different releases too, unless you have already found the one that fits you the best. Sometimes a release can make a bow feel different.

Advise is good. But remember what works for some does not work for all.


----------



## Flinchumj1 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Thanks for the advice*

I haven't bought a new bow yet, but I will let you guys know when I find "the one". :teeth:


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Must have right draw l...*

VERY COMMON PROBLEM. YOU MUST HAVE A BOW THAT FITS !!!MOST ARCHERS USE TO LONG OF DRAW. GO TO 3 -4 PRO SHOPS JUST FOR THE RIGHT SIZE. YOU WILL FIND OUT ALL ARCHERS ARE VERY OPIONIATED PEOPLE MOST MEAN WELL , BUT DONT REALISE WHAT WORKS FOR THEM WONT WORK FOR YOU. HUNTING FROM TREES. SOME WILL SAY GO SHORT. WELL SHORT BOWS WITH A SHORT BRACE HEIGHT SAY 4 TO 6 INCHES WILL BE VERY HARD TO SHOOT. CONSIDERED VERY RADICAL. I RECOMEND 7IN + BRACE H. FOR ANY ONE WHO HAS ONLY BEN SHOOTING 2-3 YEARS THEY ARE MORE FORGIVING BOWS. GET A BOW THAT YOU LIKE. AND FITS YOU. NOT ALL BOWS ARE CREATED EQUAL. TRY PAWN SHOPS NOW YOU KNOW WHAT BAD LIMBS LOOK LIKE. MOST PLACES YOU CAN BUY NEW 2-4 YEAR OLD BOWS AT P. ON THE DOLLAR. I HAVE BEEN A INS. FOR 10+ YEARS THE TOP BOWS I SEE ARE. HOYT. MATHEWS . BOW TEC. PSE. ALL WITH 80% LET OFF. ALL ARE GOOD AS THEY COME. DONT SKIMP ON ASS. GET THE BEST YOU CAN AFFORD. REMBER ANY THING THAT MOVES MUST MAKE NOISE......


----------



## dennis m (Nov 29, 2005)

*custom grip/mathews Z7*

I understand there is a fellow bowman here at archery talk who makes custom bow grips. Does anyone know how to contact him? The z7 grip is ok but still not the feel i want. Would appreciate any comments on new grips and what styles some mathews shooters are comfortable with.


----------

